# Mulatto Bayou and upper escambia bay 8-7-14



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Decided to make it three days in a row fishing. Met SouthernJames at Archie Glover at 7:30am to test the north end of the area after a long layoff due to all the rain water. Plenty of schools of bait and some activity on them. Had one big quick up that broke the line at the leader due to me not retying after several trips worth of fishing. One good fish gone with my mirrodine. Couldn't get any other takers for quite a while so we headed out into the bay. Fished shoreline for a while with only one trout landed and James with a quick release at the boat. Finally started fishing the bridge pilings with a soft plastic on a jig head. For a brief period while the tide was moving quickly out, I caught a handful of at slot trout and a large mouth bass. It was pretty darn hot today so we headed back. I caught a catfish heading back that had me pretty fooled for a red fish. Got home and had pork roast that had been on the smoker since 2:00pm the day before. Life is good. No pics, google 15" trout if you need to see them.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the report, been wanting to make an early morning trip out there sometime soon.


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

Even though I got skunked, I had a good time. Thank you for coming out.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about, good day to be fishing.


----------

